# On board charger



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 30, 2016)

I've read and read and read reviews and I don't know what to go with. Only looking for a single bank charger but I usually over kill everything so thinking about a two bank. Also can't decide between the noco genius and minnkota. What's everyone using?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 30, 2016)

ProMariner triple bank here.


----------



## Fire1386 (Mar 31, 2016)

Minnkota 2 bank digital here....


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 31, 2016)

Minn Kota 330D. Love it. Get home and plug right in. Very convenient. I say get a 2 bank, since most boats usually have two batteries.


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Mar 31, 2016)

The more I really get into I want to use a second battery my Yamaha is only electric start and it was fine all last summer but i could tell towards the end of the summer it needed a charge. Run the lowrance and bilge off of the second battery and go with a two bank charger. I'm leaning towards minnkota but deciding between the precision or the 210D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a Noco Genius GEN2. Love it!!


----------



## DrNip (Apr 7, 2016)

Minnekota Precision 2 bank. Love it.


----------



## Capt1972 (Apr 8, 2016)

Catch Release Repeat said:


> The more I really get into I want to use a second battery my Yamaha is only electric start and it was fine all last summer but i could tell towards the end of the summer it needed a charge. Run the lowrance and bilge off of the second battery and go with a two bank charger. I'm leaning towards minnkota but deciding between the precision or the 210D
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Electric start with no charging circuit?


----------



## Catch Release Repeat (Apr 9, 2016)

It has a charging circuit, BUT, my boat sits on a boat lift at the lake house and my nieces and nephews have been known to leave the depth finder/gps on from time to time and that takes its tole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbird68 (Sep 7, 2016)

ProMariner Prosport 12.

Sincerely, 

jbird68


----------

